# Nothing to see here.



## EpicDude (Dec 13, 2017)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## John Busby (Dec 13, 2017)

he definitely got paid for elfman using his wonder woman theme


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 13, 2017)

I imagine if there was a contract you would still have to be paid for work/services rendered. Otherwise composers would be 'hired' all the time so the producers could just pick which finished score they like the most and 'fire' all the others without paying anything for it.

-DJ


----------



## Saxer (Dec 13, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Otherwise composers would be 'hired' all the time so the producers could just pick which finished score they like the most and 'fire' all the others without paying anything for it.


That's what happens daily in the commercial spot world. They call it "layout" but it's exactly that.


----------



## blougui (Dec 13, 2017)

Same in graphic design.


----------



## blougui (Dec 13, 2017)

He might want to keep themes and ideas and whatnot for another project and not "waste" his mock-ups on a record,CD, streaming... Who knows ?


----------



## dannymc (Dec 15, 2017)

EpicDude said:


> Junkie XL worked on the JL score for months but he got fired. I just want to know if gets paid at least a portion or nothing. Does anybody know?



did he actually get fired? i dont care how big of an A lister film composer you are, if this happens to you it must be devastating for the confidence for a while.

Danny


----------



## Jediwario1 (Dec 15, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> he definitely got paid for elfman using his wonder woman theme



Actually Hans Zimmer wrote the WW theme, if you stayed through the Justice League credits it says "Is She With You? by Hans Zimmer & Steve Mazzaro"


----------



## jonathanparham (Dec 15, 2017)

Saxer said:


> That's what happens daily in the commercial spot world. They call it "layout" but it's exactly that.


Has it always been that way in the commercial world? There's nothing up front for spec work?


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 15, 2017)

dannymc said:


> did he actually get fired? jesus i dont care how big of an A lister film composer you are, if this happens to you it must be devastating for the confidence for a while.
> 
> Danny


Yeah he did. he posted a tweet about it the day that happened. Josh Weddon wanted a new voice for his movie, despite the fact he was just supposed to do final edit and deliver Zack Snyder's vision. That day confirmed that the movie we would get (and have now) is not Snyder's movie, but really Weddon, despite all the credits.


----------



## eboats (Dec 26, 2017)

Oh well, getting fired from yet another crap big budget Hollywood movie targeted to pimply 13 year old boys isn't the worst thing


----------

